# Help needed with weird smell from gas stove



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I have an older Roper gas stove/range. 

We are getting a "hot" or "burnt" smell coming from the stove. Can't really pinpoint where the smell is coming from, but am suspecting the stove. 

All of the range elements fire up quickly, but the oven does not. 

Checked the stove pilot light, which is burning, but the oven does not heat up. You cannot hear the "rumble' of the gas igniting as it normally does. This pilot light also is burning oddly.....it seems to start burning sideways onto what I think is the thermocouple, but then again, I DON'T KNOW WHAT I AM LOOKING AT OR FOR.

Wife also mentions that when baking in the oven, she has to turn up the heat dial to get a proper tempature. For instance, if a pizza calls for 400 degrees, she says she has to turn the oven up to 450.

What is wrong????

I turned the gas off behind the stove as a safe measure.

Any pro's out there that can teach this novice something before he blows his house up?????


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

By the way, it does NOT have the natural gas smell of rotten eggs.

Also, wife says that she still smells this, even thought the gas is turned off. (It is very humid here, BTW)


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Our propane oven had the same temperature problem and used to kick out quite a nauseating smell. Turned out the air/propane ratio needed adjustment. No more having to have the windows open when we bake, no more worrisome stink and a temp in the ballpark of what the thermometer claims... Call a repair guy to come adjust it, and all will be well.

Oh, it also uses a lot less gas now!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Yeah, I would say that the smell is nauseating. Sure does smell.

Is this something that I could repair myself?


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

If your oven is burning incorrectly (incomplete combustion), it will produce aldehydes (sp?). There's a distinctive odor to it.

If your oven is producing aldehydes, it is also producing carbon monoxide (the stuff that can kill you). This can only happen when it is actually burning, not when turned off.

Signs of incomplete combustion include a yellow flame...not orange, but yellow...and soot above the burners. There might be more, but I can't remember. Been awhile since I worked at the gas company.

Sometimes all that is needed is a simple burner adjustment to fix the problem, but it needs to be done by someone who knows what they are doing, otherwise you can make matters worse.

Leave it off and call a serviceman.

Jena


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Flame in the stove is orange in color. Definately not yellow. No evidence of soot, at least what I can see.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Bought a house for mil. It had natural gas. the flex hose going to the stove was already there. The house always had a bad odor, but not like raw gas. After 3 years we had the gas company send a man out with a leak detecter. It took him a half hour but finaly found a tiny leak in the flex hose.. New hose - Smell gone


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Looks like I will have to call a service tech. Could be a leak or a bad thermocouple for all I know. This is a bummer! We are putting the house on the market in the next month, and I didn't want another bill.

Thank you for all of your input. I really appreciate your time and helpfulness.

Still open to other thoughts, ideas, and help.
clove


----------

